# Dandruff Shampoo Bar



## holly99 (Dec 16, 2009)

I want to make a shampoo bar for dandruff. I know what recipe I want to use and what essential oils I want to use but I'm not sure of the % of EOs and the ratio of each kind to make the bar medicinal. I plan to use rosemary, tea tree, and peppermint EO. Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 29, 2009)

I put in what I would put into normal soap which is no more than 3% of oils. What about 2 parts each of Peppermint & Tea Tree and 5 parts of Rosemary?


----------



## Robert (Aug 18, 2013)

The best anti-dandruff ingredient to use in a shampoo bar might not be an essential oil, but a soap.  Undecylenic acid, made by cracking the ricinoleic acid from castor oil, is a component of human sweat and long had antifungal use as Desenex.  Now that the best dandruff-preventing agents are all antifungals, it just seems it'd be a "natural" to use an undecylenate soap.


----------



## Saswede (Aug 18, 2013)

Just a word of caution, Holly99, because you won't be able to claim that the bar is medicinal whatever you put in it.  So if the bar is for sale, take care how you promote it to avoid problems with regulation by a drugs agency rather than as a cosmetic.  If its for personal use only, of course this doesn't apply.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## paillo (Aug 18, 2013)

Saswede is correct. You might also think about pine tar, which is said to be great for controlling dandruff.


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Aug 18, 2013)

Robert said:


> The best anti-dandruff ingredient to use in a shampoo bar might not be an essential oil, but a soap.  Undecylenic acid, made by cracking the ricinoleic acid from castor oil, is a component of human sweat and long had antifungal use as Desenex.  Now that the best dandruff-preventing agents are all antifungals, it just seems it'd be a "natural" to use an undecylenate soap.



Are you suggesting that the Castor Oil might by the dandruff-controlling ingredient? I must say that my shampoo bar has a high percentage of CO, and *my dandruff has disappeared*, but I thought that the Apple Cider Vinegar was responsible, no the CO.


----------



## Robert (Aug 18, 2013)

Mark the Box Guy said:


> Are you suggesting that the Castor Oil might by the dandruff-controlling ingredient? I must say that my shampoo bar has a high percentage of CO, and my dandruff has disappeared, but I thought that the Apple Cider Vinegar was responsible, no the CO.


If castor oil was doing it, I don't think it was because of undecylenic acid content, because the ricinoleic acid of the castor oil would have to be "cracked" to produce that.  You don't get the oils hot enough for that to happen.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 18, 2013)

I have customers who swear by my pine tar soap for dandruff..


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Aug 19, 2013)

Robert said:


> If castor oil was doing it, I don't think it was because of undecylenic acid content, because the ricinoleic acid of the castor oil would have to be "cracked" to produce that.  You don't get the oils hot enough for that to happen.



Then I'll happily go back to believing that the ph-balance from the ACV has and the complete lack of chemicals or additives is responsible.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 19, 2013)

Do you make special pine tar shampoo bars or just use regular pine tar CP bars? Is it something you have to use daily? I have a scalp condition I have to use harsh meds on and I'd really like to find something else that will help. I wonder if Neem might also help.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh gosh I just had to read this. I have an allergy that makes it hard for me to find shampoos in general. I get bad dandruff because of it. This just makes me want to try to make one that would work for me.

As for the question, I don't think essential oils would really be best, but I could be wrong.


----------

